# My 1st Twisted Nickel build



## Mario (19/6/15)

Hi

I have been playing around with Ni200 Pure Nickel wire for the last 2 months,trying to find a build that is just right for me on flavour.

x3 28ga Pure Nickel (each length cut to 30cm).Using a cordless drill I span each 28ga Pure Nickel anti-clockwise then inserted all three strands back into the drill chuck and span it clockwise.

I found using a 3ml threaded screw works wonders when it comes to doing the wraps.

Results:
*Delta II *









0.08ohms
*Subtank Mini*
I made the spacing a bit wider.



*

*
0.09ohms 

This is my go to build and the flavour is AMAZING!!!!!

Using the Vapershark rDNa40

Peace!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (19/6/15)

been curious to try twisted nickel, interesting. thanx


----------



## Kaizer (19/6/15)

Awesome pics and amazingly neat coils - Beautiful 

I didnt know u get different colour rings for the delta II. Can you see the colour when the tank is fully assembled?


----------



## moonunit (19/6/15)

Very neat build! How is the ramp up on twisted coils? Tried build a few claptons but found they need a lot of power. Definitely noticed more flavour from multi strand builds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (19/6/15)

moonunit said:


> Very neat build! How is the ramp up on twisted coils? Tried build a few claptons but found they need a lot of power. Definitely noticed more flavour from multi strand builds.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Im sure because its nickle it will ramp fast. Thats the beauty of nickel and why you must use temp control on this.. They ramp so fast and get too hot and burn cotton fast.. 

Nice build dude. Im sure its gonna be nice flavour and quick ramp vape. Enjoy! I am going to be doing a few claptons, and flattened builds out of nickel when I get my IPV4 next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mario (19/6/15)

Kaizer said:


> Awesome pics and amazingly neat coils - Beautiful
> 
> I didnt know u get different colour rings for the delta II. Can you see the colour when the tank is fully assembled?


 @Kaiz the colour O-rings is the Subtank Mini. I labelled the pics


----------



## Kaizer (19/6/15)

Mario said:


> @Kaiz the colour O-rings is the Subtank Mini. I labelled the pics



Sorry. Didnt see that.


----------



## Silver (20/6/15)

Great coiling @Mario!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deepest (20/6/15)

Neat coiling 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## HappyCamper (20/6/15)

Nice looking coiling there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/6/15)

Oh wow! That coil looks awesome! And plus it looks a lot sturdier than a normal coil and will probably last a few wick changes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

